# Idiots!! Colorado to loose 600 jobs- "85 MILLION" Dollars



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

*These people are idiots--- Colorado to loose all this, just because they want to take away our 2nd Amendant rights.*

*A package of gun control measures that won initial approval in Colorado's Democratic-controlled House Friday night could result in several hundred jobs lost at the state's largest manufacturer of high-capacity ammunition magazines.

Erie-based Magpul Industries has threatened to leave the state if lawmakers are successful in passing the sweeping gun-control package, which limits the number of rounds a magazine can hold, according to The Denver Post.

"If we're able to stay in Colorado and manufacture a product, but law-abiding citizens of the state were unable to purchase the product, customers around the state and the nation would boycott us for remaining here," Doug Smith, Magpul's chief operating officer, told The Post.

The bill limits magazines to 15 rounds, with a more restrictive eight-round limit for shotguns. The bill makes an exception for magazines that people already have in their possession.

The legislation would require manufacturers to engrave magazines with serial numbers and dates -- a requirement Smith believes is "burdensome and unnecessary," The Post reported.

Magpul, which employs some 200 people directly and supports about 400 jobs through subcontractors, expects to contribute nearly $85 million to Colorado's economy this year, according to The Post.

Testifying before a state House committee Tuesday, Smith said he feared the proposal would hurt his businesses and restrict future expansions and warned the state could lose millions in tax revenues.

Smith said an ammunition limit "will not improve public safety, will not reduce crime, and would endanger the lives of Colorado residents by unduly restricting their ability to defend themselves." "Arguments to the contrary are based purely on emotion and not facts," he added.

Although the bill has been amended to exempt manufacturers, Magpul still plans to leave the state if the measure banning high-capacity magazines passes.

"We can't disappoint our customers nor ignore our convictions. Anyone who votes in favor of this bill votes to drive over 600 jobs out of [Colorado]," the company said in a post on its Facebook page Thursday.

Prior to Friday's vote, Vice President Joe Biden personally phoned four lawmakers from his ski vacation in the state to speed along the emotional debate.

Biden phoned three freshmen legislators along with Democratic House Speaker Mark Ferrandino. The calls came amid a long debate over the proposals, including expanded background checks and ammunition limits -- responses to mass shootings, including the killings at a Colorado movie theater.

In all, the House gave the initial OK to four bills after a daylong debate. The preliminary votes set up final actions on the measures Monday.

The Democratic gun-control package that advanced also includes banning concealed weapons on public college campuses, and requiring that gun buyers pay for their background checks.

Colorado's votes capping magazine sizes and expanding required background checks to private sales came amid 12 hours of debate. The votes were preliminary and unrecorded, but they were the first chance for many lawmakers to debate gun control after mass shootings last year in Aurora, Colo., and Newtown, Conn.

"These high-capacity weapons have no place outside the fields of war," said Rep. Rhonda Fields, an Aurora Democrat who sponsored the ammunition bill.

Republicans spent hours arguing that the limit violates Second Amendment rights.

"We are not safer by limiting the constitutional rights of law-abiding firearm owners," said Republican Rep. Frank McNulty.

A few Democrats appeared to agree Friday, though an exact vote count won't be known until recorded votes are taken Monday. GOP leaders were hoping gun activists would spend the weekend pressuring rural Democrats like Rep. Ed Vigil of southern Colorado, the only Democrat who argued Friday against any ammunition limit.

"We should be going down the path of making mental health available to people who really need it," Vigil argued.

The gun debate was at times emotional and pointed. One gun lobbyist was asked to leave the Capitol after a heated exchange off the floor with a Republican lawmaker who said the lobbyist was falsely accusing her of considering voting for the gun-control measures. The gallery was at times packed with gun-rights activists.

Democratic Gov. John Hickenlooper has said favors some of the gun-control measures. Hickenlooper supports expanded background checks and indicated Thursday that he could support a potential amendment on magazine sizes, if the restriction was between 15 and 20 rounds.

He also said he thinks gun purchasers should pay for their background checks, but he had not made up his mind yet about the ban on concealed firearms on colleges.

All of the proposals still need to be considered by Democrat-controlled Senate.

Democrats in the Legislature said the time is right to limit gun access and magazine sizes to prevent more shootings.

"This is about kids who have been shot, over and over and over again," said Democratic Rep. Crisanta Duran said. "I am tired of seeing kids die, year after year, after year, after yea*

* awprint: *


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some people just don't have any sense. I hope this doesn't pass!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

They don't care what the out come will be...they just want their agenda taken care of...they want laws forbidding guns and they won't stop til it passes...problem is it will only cause law abiding citizens problems....
We all need to pray that this wont pass and that bills like this wont become a normal thing and if they do...we will hav even greater issues


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

+1 
They dont give a @#$% about jobs, revenue, or safety.
They care about furthering their agenda at any cost necessary. Slowly and methodically disarming the people is only one part of said agenda, the rest will come once we are too disarmed to effectively fight back.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

cherokee96 said:


> +1
> They dont give a @#$% about revenue


I think if you are law abiding and you have money to spend, they want it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's too bad for Colorado, unfortunate for it's residents who will lose their jobs, for the state for the lost revenue, but mostly for the citizens who loose their right's. Their president has it right, because I wouldn't buy a magpul if it passes and they stay there.

Hmm Perhaps they'll move to AZ..yea we could use some jobs..and some more cash flow


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like the Dems. are smoking some of that legalized marijuana.lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's not even entirely about taking guns. It's about appeasing their constituency. They pass laws that have zero impact on safety but it makes their sheeple followers happy so it makes it look like they are actually doing something.

Either way this sucks for Magpul.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Texas has already welcomed any gun-related businesses that have been targeted by more gun control. Hats off to Texas! Let's just look at it as redistribution of wealth.

And, here Montana thumbs its nose at the Feds, as well.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like HowlinRed's hit it on the head, folks can't concentrate with all that pot wreaking havoc with whats left of their brain. Hey, Magpul! Come on down to the Phoenix area and set up camp, we'll be glad to have you.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heres where it stands so far.

Colorado has taken the first step toward banning high-capacity gun magazines: A bill limiting magazines to 15 rounds passed the state House today, the Denver Post reports. Just three Democrats voted against House Bill 1224 for a 34-31 vote. Three more gun bills are up for a vote today: two involving background checks and one involving concealed carry permits. The next step for HB1224 is the state Senate, where Democrats have a majority, and then Gov. John Hickenlooper, who backs the bill.

awprint:


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys are screwed ! Ya need your own immigration bill for keeping out all the whackos from California ! LOL. What a shame. I hope it can be overturned if it does get signed


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

These are the same Democrats last week that voted down a bill to adopt a "Jessica's law" making penalties stronger for sex crimes against children, if I hear one more Politician make the statement "to protect our kids" my head is going to explode, they are lying, self serving SOBs and the local news media is just as bad.........


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to Calirado. Same people, different state.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I just told the wife yesterday that we might need to move to Arizona long before retirement age 

I'm camping in Chris' gravel yard


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Watched Cam&com. today....if more people watched this show they might actually know what is going on with politicians attacking our rights.....until the uneducated voters know what's happening these things will continue to happen...

Get the word out....tell everyone u know what those jackbutts are doin...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If the bill passes it will make most pump action and simi-loaders illegal.

A couple of states have already offered to pay moving expenses for Magpul.

awprint:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Who offered.....Texas? Arizona? We could use a new manufacturer here in sunny AZ... And we tried to ban all future federal gun laws as unconstitutional (still working on that)....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Glenway, I got 363 days left in the Marines and I'm headed to Montana forever just don't know where yet, doesn't really matter as long as I have a job!!!


----------



## hakly (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel sorry for you guys in Colorado. This is what happens when Californians leave california and move to another state, they are like a plague. I think it is time to start using my pref points in colorado before they ban hunting.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

They should leave regulating hunting and trapping to the Wildlife Departments that understand that there is a balance between humans and nature, and they also realize that if it wasn't for the dollars that hunters bring to the economy, there wouldn't be a Wildlife Department like the one they know.... Jeez, what would it be like if they were forever trying to hunt poachers with no funds? What would it be like studying the habits of deer, hogs, and other critters without funds? What would it be like trying to combat EHD or CWD in deer without funds? Would they be setting up gates at all National Forest and State Forest land and charging fees for entry? Politicians who put this stuff into law trying to do away with hunting and trapping are not doing anyone a favor, other than being able to say, "they saved a bobcat today and thank you Disney for helping to shape my upbringing and beliefs." Deer, bunnies, bobcats, and bears, all over, are smiling and dancing together knowing that their world is safer and they have no fear of being placed on anyone's table or being worn as a hat....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I'm going to move to Nebraska. Buy some land just 1 mile across the border from Colorado and open a gun store that sells high capacity everything, that way Coloradans have a place to go to get what they want.

All seven gun bills have passed the committee and will be voted on by the Senate by Friday of this week. If these bills are passed by the Senate, the Governor will sign them and its law. At that point I will be a felon in the State of Colorado. Boy will my family be proud of me.

Excerpt from my last email to Colorado politicians and Governor:

This is what my father and two uncles fought for in WWII, my wife lost an uncle on Iwo Jima fighting for our freedoms. My wife's brother spent 4 years in the jungles of Viet Nam protecting these freedoms. If you think passing these laws will make any difference in the gun related violence in this State, you're living in a dream world. However, no amount of reason will change your one sided views on the United States and Colorado Constitutions. Your actions are nothing more than treason and should be treated as such. Oh wait, that can't happen because you're in "charge". From this point forward I WILL make it my personal obligation to see you voted out of office for passing these laws.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I'm going to move to Nebraska. Buy some land just 1 mile across the border from Colorado and open a gun store that sells high capacity everything, that way Coloradans have a place to go to get what they want.

All seven gun bills have passed the committee and will be voted on by the Senate by Friday of this week. If these bills are passed by the Senate, the Governor will sign them and its law. At that point I will be a felon in the State of Colorado. Boy will my family be proud of me.

Excerpt from my last email to Colorado politicians and Governor:

This is what my father and two uncles fought for in WWII, my wife lost an uncle on Iwo Jima fighting for our freedoms. My wife's brother spent 4 years in the jungles of Viet Nam protecting these freedoms. If you think passing these laws will make any difference in the gun related violence in this State, you're living in a dream world. However, no amount of reason will change your one sided views on the United States and Colorado Constitutions. Your actions are nothing more than treason and should be treated as such. Oh wait, that can't happen because you're in "charge". From this point forward I WILL make it my personal obligation to see you voted out of office for passing these laws......... +1 this 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got your back!!! Just remember the next clown shoe that goes to shoot up a school "WILL" ensure there's only 10 rounds in his or her mags when committing murder....haha sorry I humor myself sometimes. Good luck amigos! Don't give in till you burn it to the ground!


----------

